# abandoned but beautiful



## zuluclayman (Dec 16, 2005)

some abandoned but beautiful places from around the world

number 30 - El Hotel del Salto in Colombia - is my pick as a photographic background and/or a location to shoot a horror/mystery/supernatural movie :smile:


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

zuluclayman said:


> some abandoned but beautiful places from around the world
> 
> number 30 - El Hotel del Salto in Colombia - is my pick as a photographic background and/or a location to shoot a horror/mystery/supernatural movie :smile:


Isn't that the Addams Family Holiday Retreat? :grin:
There's some totally stunning photography there, beauty in bleakness and desolation - An excellent find Zulu, thanks lots for posting


----------



## zuluclayman (Dec 16, 2005)

I think it's a time-share between the Munsters & the Addams families...used to belong to a distant relo of both, some guy named Count Dracula...or was it Duckula?

Count Duckula Intro - YouTube


----------

